# Show us your Best Mazurri Face!



## Zamric (May 2, 2012)

OK, I know that there are a LOT of Mazurri fans out there.... Shgow us your favorite Mazurri Face!


----------



## wellington (May 2, 2012)

That's great. My leopard is not interested in Mazuri. I have been trying since he was about 5 months. I keep trying. Mostly I have to hide it and sneak it into his other food. I can't wait for him to dive into eating it and give me a Mazuri face


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2012)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Oogway (May 3, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



best mazuri face so far


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 3, 2012)

This is Piglett.


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2012)

Len said:


> This is Piglett.


I think Piglett's winning for using Mazuri as a face pack!


----------



## Zamric (May 3, 2012)

aaaaa, but there are soo many more out there!


----------



## Redstrike (May 3, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > This is Piglett.
> ...



So far, I agree! Given the mazuri-face, the name is quite fitting...


----------



## Laurie (May 3, 2012)

Len said:


> This is Piglett.



OMG!! lol, what'd he fall in it?


----------



## Jacob (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Snapper925 (May 3, 2012)

Pic 2: eating mazuri is exhausting so I'll just sleep in my food bowl


----------



## dmarcus (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Zamric (May 3, 2012)

Dmarcus, I think you are piling his food to high!


----------



## dmarcus (May 3, 2012)

Lol, that was his first time eating mazuri and he really got after it. He doesn't get messy anymore, he is a mazuri eating expert now..


----------



## Snapper925 (May 3, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Lol, that was his first time eating mazuri and he really got after it. He doesn't get messy anymore, he is a mazuri eating expert now..



He needs to teach my guys how to eat it clean


----------



## Halcyon (May 3, 2012)

When she eats, Chico gets Mazuri all over, face, legs, underneath her shell!


----------



## lisalove (May 3, 2012)

This is Nodder's 'Yea, so what! Do I take pics of you eating?' look!!!


----------



## Jacob (May 3, 2012)

lisalove said:


> This is Nodder's 'Yea, so what! Do I take pics of you eating?' look!!!


----------



## Zamric (May 7, 2012)

lisalove said:


> This is Nodder's 'Yea, so what! Do I take pics of you eating?' look!!!



He sure deosn't seem to let the camera slow him down any!


----------



## lisalove (May 7, 2012)

[/quote]
He sure deosn't seem to let the camera slow him down any!
[/quote]

No he certainly does not!!


----------



## l0velesly (May 7, 2012)

Halcyon said:


> When she eats, Chico gets Mazuri all over, face, legs, underneath her shell!



Is that a little Chaco tortoise? How cute! I'm surprised to know that someone owns one


----------



## Halcyon (May 8, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > When she eats, Chico gets Mazuri all over, face, legs, underneath her shell!
> ...



Hello Lushcious! 
yes, Chico is a little Chaco tortoise exactly a year old. I know of a few other people on this forum who have Chacos, but they have many other species as well.. I wish I can get to see more pictures of other Chacos!


----------



## Blakem (Sep 3, 2012)

. 

Messy messy!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 3, 2012)

The first pic is blurry but its a good pic after he was done eating.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Zamric (Sep 4, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


>



Yummy!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 7, 2012)

I got more pics from today!!!!  (I swear I didn't put it on him )


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Sep 7, 2012)

They pick it up so gently!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 8, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> They pick it up so gently!



IKR!


----------



## Blakem (Sep 8, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I got more pics from today!!!!  (I swear I didn't put it on him )



Ingot a good chuckle out of this one! It's saving it for later!!


----------



## Zamric (Sep 8, 2012)

looks like someone has been Mazurri diving!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 13, 2012)

Come on people! We've got more pics then this!


----------



## cyan (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess it's OK to re post Piglett's pic, the best mazuri face pic I have.


----------



## Zamric (Sep 13, 2012)

that more aof a "face Shaped" mazurri!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 13, 2012)

Len said:


> I guess it's OK to re post Piglett's pic, the best mazuri face pic I have.




That's so funny Len! I actually went back through this thread last week looking for piglets pic! I was so disappointed the pic was gone, weird huh?


----------



## shellibelli72 (Sep 14, 2012)

Where is the cheapest place to get Mazuri?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 14, 2012)

shellibelli72 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get Mazuri?



Go to the "Tortoise Forum Marketplace" I think some people sell some there.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 15, 2012)

Come on...I know more tortoises eat mazuri then this...but I'm sure getting a kick out of this. (P.s. I should talk. I haven't posted one yet. I can't figure out how to put a pic on here )


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Masin (Sep 17, 2012)

Len said:


> I guess it's OK to re post Piglett's pic, the best mazuri face pic I have.



That's a mazuri face AND neck just about! Adorable Piglett :]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 17, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



LOL this is the best face so far for me!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)

*Someone should contact mazuri and have them sponsor a photo contest where the winner gets a free bag of mazuri, lol! *

*











*


----------



## ayS (Sep 17, 2012)

all very cute pics posted!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 17, 2012)

I just wish they have a reliable agent here in my country. I don't even know what expiry date the one I usually buy after repacking 

Actually how long is mazuri pellet shelf life?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 17, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Someone should contact mazuri and have them sponsor a photo contest where the winner gets a free bag of mazuri, lol!



YES! They should! Of course we all know who would win......YOU! if I got one bag of Mazuri like your's I would be set for YEARS


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should contact mazuri and have them sponsor a photo contest where the winner gets a free bag of mazuri, lol!
> ...



*I would decline to participate.....lol! *


----------



## Laurie (Sep 18, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Someone should contact mazuri and have them sponsor a photo contest where the winner gets a free bag of mazuri, lol! *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*

I think these are great, it almost looks like you're throwing the balls to them, like you would a dog, instead of dropping out! He/She "catches" well, I see *


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 16, 2012)

Len said:


> I guess it's OK to re post Piglett's pic, the best mazuri face pic I have.


Piglett's eating habits haven't changed in the past year. Took this one this morning.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2012)

Lmao Len! I think I can pick piglet out from the rest of the bunch


----------



## morloch (Nov 16, 2012)

Up your nose! Lol,


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

my turn but later


----------

